# Female at Black River Falls, WI shelter



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

This is a link for Sophie - It says she is really scared. Poor girl. She's so pretty!!! I don't have any connections/knowledge of how the rescues work. I know it seems Wisconsin has a good one though - any help??

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17271686


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

If you go to the General Golden Retriever Rescue Forum, there is a topic called "World Wide Golden Rescue Listing". It is right near the top. It includes a link to a listing of all Golden Rescues by state. You can e-mail the Wisconsin rescues for her - it looks like there are two. I think there might be a poster here who is associated with GRRoW.

Typically, when I e-mail a rescue, I copy the PetFinder listing and picture in the e-mail. I would suggest e-mailing both rescues together - sometimes each one covers only part of a state and that way they will know that both have been notified.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't see it? Well, I hope they see the posting!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I e-mailed both Wisconsin rescues just now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers Mom*

CoppersMom

Thank you! We're having company today, so can't do much of anything.
It might not hurt to email As Good As Gold, if the wisconsin rescues don't come through.
As Good As Gold is 4 1/2 hrs. from shelter.
[email protected]


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a friend looking for golden retriever, so I email the link to her.
I'll keep my fingers crossed!
Karen


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Warms my heart as you all do the miracle making!!! I was going to say "ladies" do your miracle thing but I don't know if you are male or female...God love you all for your rescue work.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie*

Did anyone get a reply from a rescue willing to help Sophie?

Karen2: Did you hear from your friend-is she interested!!!

I feel so BAD for any dog in a shelter, ESPECIALLY when they say she is SCARED!!

Animalover: YOU are right that there are men and women on here in the rescue section.


----------

